# ma visit



## trose45116 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a question regarding a ma visit. pt came into office got an immunization and the ma is trying to code a 99211 as well. there is no other dx listed but the v05.3. its been a while since i have worked with office visits. its my understanding that you cant bill a v code with an office visit. so i would only be billing the immunization.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 10, 2012)

You can't bill an administration code with a nurse visit, per CCI edits. Your denial has nothing to do with the diag.

Bill 9047x (vaccine administration)
9xxxx vaccine code (i.e. tetanus)

Use the appropriate V code for the diagnosis (based on the vaccination).  But don't bill the nurse visit also.


----------



## trose45116 (Sep 10, 2012)

thats what i thought thanks.


----------



## camilla38 (Sep 12, 2012)

*MA visit*

Based on the question, a Medical Assistant is not a nurse, so can we still have him/her bill 99211 for other visit types like bloodwork?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 12, 2012)

camilla38 said:


> Based on the question, a Medical Assistant is not a nurse, so can we still have him/her bill 99211 for other visit types like bloodwork?


 
you can bill a 99211 for an employed MA, as long as the incident-to requirements are met.  A venipuncture should be billed 36415 instead of a 99211, and you can't bundle both together.


----------

